# Round 2: Dallas Mavericks (4) vs Phoenix Suns (1)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*







VS*








*Phoenix Suns (0-0) - Dallas Mavericks (0-0)  *


*Starting Lineup*






































*Steve Nash | Joe Johnson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*






































*Jackson - Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The NBA has the 2nd coming of the Mavs and Kings great series they had.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am sured David Stern is gonna love this. can anyone say ratings but the games are gonna start so darn late.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas in 7


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

We get the Nash vs Cuban theme this series. And if we get passed them, more than likely the Pop vs AJ match up. Hopefully no controversy this series. I don't want to battle Suns fans.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dallas in 6*


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dallas Mavs in Game 7*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm the only one who voted for the Suns so far...:laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gotta fix the game thread that you copied from me too. :laugh: The pictures won't show.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Will, later.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant help but vote Dallas in 7. They are not gonna beat us so easily. They are not as deep as us. We can really tire them out if we challenge them. I agree that this will be like the Kings-Dallas Rivalry. Bibby ususally lit up Nash and Nash usually lit up Bibby. But I think Terry plays better Defense than both of them and I know he will score easily on Nash. That could be the story of the series. Getting Nash tired.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk should come out in this series with a chip on his shoulder. I really hope that he proves his doubters wrong a leads the Mavs to the Title.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes I hope so too. If we beat the Suns we play the Spurs or the Sonics. Lets Go Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you are a dallas fan you want the Mavs to win in 6 because you dont wanna back to Phoenix for a game 7.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I predicted Mavs in 6 cuz of being a pessimist before playoffs started. I voted up there for us in 5 as a joke so no one get angry. I really have no idea what to expect in this series.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs in 7.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Good job on taking care of Houston. Now all we need is for ya'll to beat Phoenix for us to have a Dallas/San Antonio WCF. Good luck.

Oh yeah, Dallas in 6


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns in 7.

Although after watching you guys crush the Rockets in game 7 I am a little worried.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Suns dont play no defense If Dallas can steal one road game from the Suns. And then they will defend the home court I like the Mavs in game. The reason is because NAsh doesnt match up well against guards like Bobby JAckson or Mike Bibby which Terry is in that category of a point guard. Secondly the Mavs are gonna expose the Nash weakenesses and probley take stackhouse off the bench and post him up and wear him down. Third The Mavs play better defense sure Amare is gonna be a pain ot guard but I think they can slow him down. With Allan Henderson off the bench. THe mavs deffenently have the depth and the speed and athletcism. Josh Howard might guard Amare. We will wait and see but no doubt Dallas is road warriors.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The Mavs now face the Suns in a series for the ages. We play our foe in Na$h who is yet to come back and play at the ACC (beeing injured in the game they played here). We need to be fully prepared for this series and don't let the Suns build any offensive rythm is the key for us to win IMO. This will be a high scoring affair and we can win this one 113-109.

CBS Gives Mavs the Edge


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think Jerry Stackhouse will have a huge series. Just a hunch.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Guys, Charles Barkley picked us to *win *this series. Thats right, _Charles Barkley._


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Guys, Charles Barkley picked us to *win *this series. Thats right, _Charles Barkley._


I know, that surprised me also.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Dallas in 7, Texas Conference Final (TCF/*WCF*) Mavericks vs Spurs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My pet fly just came home. He was on the wall at Maverick headquarters.

Amarie won't hurt us if he doesn't have the ball. Shutting down Nash with balls-to-the-wall defense like we played in Game 7 will throw a wrench in everything they want to do. 

Attacking Nash like a pack of wild dogs is the recipe for success. :clap: 

Mavs 108-92

Game on. :banana:


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

I picked Dallas in 6. This will be THE series right after the incredible Rockets series. It will be very spectecular. But the only chance to stop the suns train is to play very very hard defense. I see no chance for the mavs to win a game when both teams score more than 110+ points. 

I really hope Dirk is getting it started right now, we need him so much. If he's playing like in the Rockets series we don't have a chance. 

Steve will have some hard nights with JT guarding him. I hope this will pay out with some lower scoring games. 

Watch out for some high scoring games by Stack, he's my x-factor in this series for dallas.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Guys, Charles Barkley picked us to *win *this series. Thats right, _Charles Barkley._



Of course he did, he has been wrong about the Suns all year. Why change now?

:biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My Pick: Mavericks in 7. 

This series, one deemed an offensive showdown by most, will come down to defense and rebounding. What needs to be done:

*We need to beat the Suns to the boards.*
That's the key to this series. If we beat them to the boards, especially on offense, than we can stop their fastbreak. I think with Dampier, Henderson, Nowitzki, and even Howard, we have more capable rebounders then the Suns.

*Contain Amare & Nash*
Chances are Amare's going to get his 20+, but as long as we prevent a 43 point outburst, we're ok from that standpoint. We need to realize we'd be better off realizing he's going to get his (average, which is....actually above average, but whatever), so Dampier and Henderson aren't too aggressive, and get in foul trouble. 

Likewise, we need to stay physical with Nash. That's the only way you can try to hinder him.

*Prevent the Penetration*
If we stop the penetration, a good chunk of their scoring is gone, we stop the two man game with Nash and (insert other sun here, namely Amare), we keep them off the foul line, and we make them a shooting team. I'm more inclined to let them fall in love with the 3, because once they live by the 3, they will eventually die by the three. (And that coincides with my rebounding key)

*Get to the basket*
The Suns have little in the middle. If we get to the basket, we a) get to the foul line and b) cut off their fastbreak. Foul shots will be a key in this series. We're at our best getting to the line.

*Our point guards need to be big on offense*
We need to exploit Nash's weakness:defense. We get points from an important position, as well as tire him out. 

Of course there are other obvious things, like Dirk's need to get out of his slump, but other than those are a few things that stuck out to me. I think the Suns have been exploiting mediocre teams on their way to that record. Against the good teams, they haven't been all that great. I think they face an equal offense, and a much better defense in us. I think defense is the big difference, and that's how we win.


----------



## lake (May 9, 2005)

Well its getting really hard this time!

i think, we even need more luck, than against our victory against the rockets...

Its hard to denie, that the suns swept their opponent.
And then there are that much 3-point-shooters...

But after all, OUR team did it against the rockets in an unbelieveable way. And probably they´ll do it again.

I just do hope, that dirk (my favorite player) will show a better performance than before. AND that one of our new heroes, Terry, doesn´t wait till game 7, till he really screws up!

cu Klaus


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Board lake!

Great first post


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Suns may kill us from beyond the arc. They have better perimeter shooters than the Rockets. It all comes down to our Perimeter Defense.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

lake said:


> Well its getting really hard this time!
> 
> i think, we even need more luck, than against our victory against the rockets...
> 
> ...


Moin Klaus,

endlich mal ein anderer Deutscher hier...

Your right, Terry must be produktive against nash. espacially defensivly. And I really hope, that Dirk will get out of his slump. That won't be easy against Marion and Amare and especially the MAtrix could be this series mvp if he guards Dirk like he is able to do....

We need A LOT of luck here.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The only person in this series that I worry about is Dirk. If he has a good series then we win. If he has a bad series then we lose.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Chad, Kekai23, lake, RedStripe27, SirChaz, symphonix, Wink

Congratulations to you guys, you predicted the correct series score


----------

